# Replacing the internal hard drive in the THR22



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

I know that back when the HR20 21,22,23 came out, that all you had to do is replaced the internal hard drive with a larger capacity, fire up the receiver and the receiver formatted the drive and you were up and running.
I wonder if the THR22 will do the same?
Anybody have any info on this?
I know that there is a warranty seal on the back, but not worried about that.
Don't want to deal with an external drive as the unit draws enough power as it is. Don't want to have another 15 or 20 watts of power spinning the meter 24/7.
I guess I could just install one and see what happens, the worst that can happen is it doesn't work, and would have to put the original drive back in.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

I wonder if I connect a 1TB drive to the external ESATA port and let the box format and set it up, then take the drive and install it internally, it would be good to go?
Would be a simple process if that works.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Also, does the external drive copy the now playing recordings over from the internal drive so you don't loose any of you programs? Or are they still accessible from the internal drive.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Forbidden subject??


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Got my answer.
Not going to upgrade for now. will just see how much the 500GB drive holds over the next year or so.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not "forbidden", just off topic, because it is not TiVo hardware which normal TiVo upgrade of procedures would apply.


----------

